# high speed problems



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

OK, I drive a 93 Nissan Sentra E with no stabilizer bars. It seems like when I get out onto the open roadway and open it up, control goes out the window. Especially on windy days. And since it is getting warmer and I need to keep my windows down, the crosswinds feel like the car will get blown off the road. What can I do to keep my car held down under high speeds? I want to get stabilizer bars (to improve cornering too).... someone else mentioned that bigger wheels would help, but is there anything else I could do to keep my car under control at high speeds, especially on breezy days??


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> OK, I drive a 93 Nissan Sentra E with no stabilizer bars. It seems like when I get out onto the open roadway and open it up, control goes out the window. Especially on windy days. And since it is getting warmer and I need to keep my windows down, the crosswinds feel like the car will get blown off the road. What can I do to keep my car held down under high speeds? I want to get stabilizer bars (to improve cornering too).... someone else mentioned that bigger wheels would help, but is there anything else I could do to keep my car under control at high speeds, especially on breezy days??


the car is lightweight. at speed, the wind (even light breezes) can push the car side to side. you can do one of three things. 
1. slow down
2. buy a heavier car
3. pour concrete into your floor pan, oughta add about 300+ lbs

bigger wheels dont make the car handle any better. wider wheels might help (more rubber on the road = better for traction)
stabilizer bars wont help your cars breeze problem, although rolling the windows down prob would (less surface area for the wind to push against)

all i can say man is get used to it. you've got a small lightweight car on stock tires. you have to expect things like this. DONT buy "bigger wheels". i'd suggest a set of 16x7's. small enough that they dont look rice-y and an inch (i think its about an inch) wider than stock.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jharris1 said:


> OK, I drive a 93 Nissan Sentra E with no stabilizer bars. It seems like when I get out onto the open roadway and open it up, control goes out the window. Especially on windy days. And since it is getting warmer and I need to keep my windows down, the crosswinds feel like the car will get blown off the road. What can I do to keep my car held down under high speeds? I want to get stabilizer bars (to improve cornering too).... someone else mentioned that bigger wheels would help, but is there anything else I could do to keep my car under control at high speeds, especially on breezy days??


What you're looking at is improving your aerodynamics. Increasing the weight of your car won't help. You need to allow the air to pass over the car easier and in a more laminar manner. What you're looking at is a front or rear splitter/spoiler, lowering the car, or better tyres. Of course, the most cost-effective solution is slowing down, but barring that those are your cheapest options (= it's not cheap to fix).


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Make sure your car is properly aligned. Improper toe is a common problem with straight line stability.

Lew


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

Drop the car lower to the ground.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bigger wheels and tires will help a lot


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

bigger wheels and tires help indirectly in that you generally have a shorter sidewall so less sidewall flex. Want to try something scary, then get on a motorcycle and get hit by those same crosswinds! I've been blown over half a lane by crosswinds before.


----------

